# What songs make you feel better?



## momma2four (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in the process of separation and lately there are so many songs on that make me feel stronger such as:

Taylor Swift: We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together

Katy Perry: Wide Awake

Train: 50 Ways To Say Goodbye

Any songs that help you get through your day and make you feel better?


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

BOB MARLEY THREE LITTLE BIRDS - YouTube


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Stronger By Kelly Clarkson

some fun for you
Hit the road jack
I will surive


----------



## sethbrawnl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you for share.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Someday dig has a thread just like this one.
if you're into rock

Theory of a deadman - santi monica


----------



## crazyconfused (Nov 23, 2011)

Pray for you by jaron and the long road to love
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe - Sick Puppies

So Happy - Theory of a Deadman

:smthumbup:


----------



## momma2four (Aug 9, 2012)

Love these! Thanks. Putting together a song list for my itunes. Here's another one:

Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around...Comes Around


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Torn Between Two Lovers. In my first long term relationship I got the: "I love you, but I also love someone else" line.

Torn Between Two Lovers was my special song, it helped me understand how she could cheat on me, yet be sort of OK about the idea.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey badbane... Dig wants me to let you know he likes "Lose Yourself" by Eminem. He doesn't like rap at all, but says that song says it all sometimes...


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

The Chairman of the Board Frank Sinatra's classic "That's Life".


----------



## mykidsaremyworld (Jul 10, 2012)

Katy Perry Wide Awake is a good one
also Katy Perry- Part of Me, 
If I were a boy- Beyonce or Reba whichever you prefer
Like a boy - Ciara 
Not meant to be- Theory of a deadman
Devotion & Desire - Bayside 
Before he cheats - Carrie Underwood 
Im moving on - Rascal Flatts 

Love this thread


----------



## Feeling_bad (Aug 18, 2012)

Kind of reminds me what song came onto my Ipod today while running..."Hey Joe" by Jimi Hendrix. I also have "Spare Me The Details" by the Offspring on my Ipod. I'll have to avoid these songs for the next few weeks I guess. 

Be advised...do not listen to these songs if you've been betrayed.

Also, sorry I posted this, but the irony of it was kinda humorous. Felt like I was in a movie during my run today.


----------



## ltj7708 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mumford & Sons - Entire "Sigh No More" album


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

ltj7708 said:


> Mumford & Sons - Entire "Sigh No More" album


This is part of a PM to the TAM Member currently on hiatus who launched the other music thread (I know he won't mind me sharing):

"For whatever reason, I have always listened to music paying a fair amount of attention to what was being communicated. Seems pretty central. Still, it’s remarkable now, having had my eyes opened to a new things, how I missed how many tunes were about infidelity. That Mumford and Sons tune (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJcvLyoAAnk) I sent you yesterday, of course, which is really a song of recovery and reclamation. Several months back all of this was just dawning on me and that tune came on the radio as I pulled into the garage to drop my car off for some routine service. I’d heard it once or twice before without thinking much of it. But that time as I reached to shut off the ignition I stopped. And listened. And cried a bit. Like an idiot. Sitting in the service area parking lot. As people dutifully went about their morning around me. The car still running. At 8 AM. Pushing tears off my cheeks with the back of my hand. Yesterday it was “If you were to wake up.”


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Limp Bizkit - Nookie - YouTube

Sorry, slight TJ there. That was just for fun.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything by "Hot Snakes", "Hot Water Music", "Minor Threat"


----------



## ltj7708 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> This is part of a PM to the TAM Member currently on hiatus who launched the other music thread (I know he won't mind me sharing):
> 
> "For whatever reason, I have always listened to music paying a fair amount of attention to what was being communicated. Seems pretty central. Still, it’s remarkable now, having had my eyes opened to a new things, how I missed how many tunes were about infidelity. That Mumford and Sons tune (Mumford and Sons, "The Cave" - YouTube) I sent you yesterday, of course, which is really a song of recovery and reclamation. Several months back all of this was just dawning on me and that tune came on the radio as I pulled into the garage to drop my car off for some routine service. I’d heard it once or twice before without thinking much of it. But that time as I reached to shut off the ignition I stopped. And listened. And cried a bit. Like an idiot. Sitting in the service area parking lot. As people dutifully went about their morning around me. The car still running. At 8 AM. Pushing tears off my cheeks with the back of my hand. Yesterday it was “If you were to wake up.”


I mentioned this in an other thread, but it is interesting how you can hear different messages in the same songs depending on what is going on in your life. With the exception of one or two songs on the Sigh No More album, most are speaking to me of reclamation, recovery and moving on. 

When my Wife and I were on our way home from our first MC session the album happened to be on, and the very last song on the album ("After The Storm") was playing. This verse is repeated several times:

_And there will come a time, you'll see, with no more tears.
And love will not break your heart, but dismiss your fears.
Get over your hill and see what you find there,
With grace in your heart and flowers in your hair._

It was very fitting, felt a little reassuring at the time.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

"Only You" - Diane Schuur & The Count Basie Orchestra - YouTube Wonderful Jazz voice.


----------

